

Flashnotes Builds a Hyper-Focused Study Guide and Notes Marketplace - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/flashnotes-creates-class-notes-and-study-guide-marketplace

======
dbkeohane
There is sure to be some griping from the education sector that upholds the
high virtue of 'academic integrity', whatever that is.

